# Cuban Bread



## chefwannabe (Jun 8, 2004)

Cuban Bread
Makes 2 loaves

1 package yeast
2 cups lukewarm water
1 1/4 tablespoons salt
1 tablespoon sugar
6 to 7 cup sifted flour

1. Dissolve yeast in the water and add the salt and sugar, stirring thoroughly.
2. Add the flour, one cup at a time, beating it in with a wooden spoon. Or use the dough hook on an electric mixer at low speed. Add enough flour to make a fairly stiff dough.
3. When the dough is thoroughly mixed, shape it into a ball, place in a greased bowl and grease the top. Cover with a towel and let stand in a warm place (80 to 85 degrees) until doubled in bulk.
4. Turn the dough out onto a lightly floured board and shape into two long, French-style loaves or round, Italian-style loaves. Arrange on a baking sheet heavily sprinkled with cornmeal and allow to rise five minutes.
5. Slash the tops of the loaves in two or three places with a knife or scissors. Brush the loaves with water and place them in a cold oven. Set the oven control at 400 degrees F and place a pan of boiling water on the bottom of the oven. Bake the loaves until they are crusty and done, about 40 to 45 minutes.


----------



## Alix (Jun 9, 2004)

Hey Lori, what makes this Cuban? And I think I will try it tomorrow. My yeast is a little old though...think I should go 1/2 again as much or double the yeast?


----------



## chefwannabe (Jun 9, 2004)

Have you ever heard of Cuban sandwiches? Well, this is the bread they use for them. Or you can play some Gloria Estefan while baking the bread and that might make it more "Cuban" LOL. How old is your yeast? Check the expiration date and if its passed already, don't waste time making the bread. If its still in date, it should be fine.


----------



## Alix (Jun 9, 2004)

Wow, that was fast. It is about a week past date...should I toss?


----------



## chefwannabe (Jun 9, 2004)

I guess you could try using double, but this never works for me. I would strongly suggest just tossing and buying fresh yeast. That way you don't waste any ingredients.


----------



## Alix (Jun 9, 2004)

Kaka! I hate to waste stuff...into the garbage it goes!


----------



## oldcoot (Jun 9, 2004)

Alix, STOP - don't throw that yeast out yet!

Simply put it in some warm water with a bit of sugar and wait ten minutes.  If  the mixture becomes foamy, the yeast is still perfectly good!

As for "what makes it italian", it's mostly in the eye of the beholder. I find that almost all white breads use essentially identical reciipes.  Most "Italian" recipes call for a "biga" or "sponge", which is a thin flour water  and yeast mix that is allowed to stand at least overnite.  Changes the flavor noticably.  I like the change.


----------



## Alix (Jun 9, 2004)

Thanks oldcoot! I haven't tossed it yet so I will try it out and see if it is good. I don't much fancy a trip to the store today...feeling lazy. Cross your fingers that this will work!


----------



## chefwannabe (Jun 9, 2004)

*Thanks Oldcoot*

I had forgotten that technique. Alix, I buy my yeast in bulk at Costco's and to tell the truth, I never have any by the time its expired. Always using it at some time of another.

Oldcoot, I love your website. Very informative. I also like using the biga, barm, and poolish techniques. One of my most favorite cookbooks is "The Breadbaker's Apprentice".


----------



## shawnamcc (Sep 5, 2004)

I'm thinking I may make this bread tomorrow. And, Chefwannabe, I'll be playin my woman Gloria's music all day, I'll be seeing her in D.C. on Wednesday night - so I'm getting EXCITED!!!!!!


----------

